# Ocean Kayak Tetra



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard about the new Ocean Kayak Tetra? It looks like a great entry level fishing kayak at a reasonable price.

http://www.yakangler.com/articles/news/new-products/boats/item/1114-ocean-kayaks-new-tetra-line


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks good except for the width of the 12 footer. 28 inches is pretty narrow. Most 12 footers are around 30".


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Depends on the hull shape. My OK Trident 13 is only 29inches wide and is plenty stable for me to stand in calm conditions. Also, being that narrow should make it faster than if any wider counterparts.

Looks decent from the pics and specs but the only way to know for sure would be to find one and try it on the water.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Depends on the hull shape. My OK Trident 13 is only 29inches wide and is plenty stable for me to stand in calm conditions. Also, being that narrow should make it faster than if any wider counterparts.
> 
> Looks decent from the pics and specs but the only way to know for sure would be to find one and try it on the water.
> 
> ...


 
Your 13+ footer and an inch wider is not really a comparison. I know people that tipped over in your size kayak. I would be careful considering the kayak makers are streched on a tighter budget to put out a slightly smaller kayak to save some money. Time will tell on some of these kayaks being recently introduced. Of course if you are smaller in weight, then no problem for a yak this size.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Your 13+ footer and an inch wider is not really a comparison. I know people that tipped over in your size kayak. I would be careful considering the kayak makers are streched on a tighter budget to put out a slightly smaller kayak to save some money. Time will tell on some of these kayaks being recently introduced. Of course if you are smaller in weight, then no problem for a yak this size.


Heck, I've flipped mine! But I was in surf I had no business being in! My point is that at only 29inches, my yak's hull shape makes it comparably stable to some yaks I've been in that were 32+ inches wide while not sacrificing speed. Can't see the underside of the hull on the tetra from the pics so I wouldn't knock the stability from just reading the stats.

I don't think smaller size in a kayak is necessarily a negative. All depends on the angler's style and what it's going to be used for. Also, I have to disagree and say that the kayak buisiness seems to be booming right now with fuel costs bumping up the operating costs of motor boats. Also, kayak fishing's been getting A LOT more exposure lately and more and more people are getting into it.

Also, it's got a 'rod-pod' which is always a plus for surf entry/exit!

Alex


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking design. The Prowler 13 is 13 plus feet and 29.5in wide. But I wonder what the weight capacity will be - with a low profile, it may be in the 250-300 lb range. Just adds to the choices...


----------

